# G0602 Spider Nut



## bosephus (Apr 12, 2015)

i made this about a month ago and kind of forgot about it , but heres my take on a spider nut for my g0602 .

i am pretty sure i could have made it fit behind the door almost completely , but i have plans on doing away with the three sheave pulley once i do a three phase motor and vfd conversion and didnt want to take a chance on it being to short . 
so it sticks out a bit for now .  i do need to take a file and clean up the hole in the door a bit . 

i used a whizzy wheel and a file for the spanner slots , and the holes for the set screws are tapped 1/4-28  , once i get back on my feet i am going to make some brass tipped set screws


----------



## brino (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that......you have great "whizzy wheel" control!

Please post how you'd build the "brass tipped set screws" too.


----------



## bosephus (Apr 14, 2015)

hahaha , thanks   but there is no secret to the whizzy wheel  , i just used it to rough out the slots and spent a few hours with a file to finish them . 

the brass tips for the set screws .. i do not have any fancy plans , i am just going drill an  1/8 inch hole  in the screws and epoxy in a tip made from a wee piece of 1/4 brass i happened to have .


----------

